

California becomes 7th state to ban running credit checks on job applicants - callmeed
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryhannon/2012/01/31/bad-credit-can-cost-you-a-job/

======
r00fus
The law is sane, too... it exempts this exclusion from hires that access
financial or personnel records, too (so companies can still require a credit
check for those positions).

